# Roamio OTA w/ lifetime $399



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

https://www.tivo.com/roamioota2176

Doesn't look like a test price anymore. It is $100 more, but I still think a pretty good deal.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Repost

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10515115#post10515115


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

bradleys said:


> https://www.tivo.com/roamioota2176
> 
> Doesn't look like a test price anymore. It is $100 more, but I still think a pretty good deal.


Unless you hit it from here, it's a test or promo:
https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio


----------



## tivoroamio (May 10, 2015)

Compared to the CM DVR+ it is. Don't forget if you want wifi, you also have to buy their wireless adapter for another $40 since it isn't built in. If you get the 1tb model, it's going to cost $450 and doesn't really have all the niceties the TiVo has.

I had allotted $400 so when I got the $299 deal I sprung for a 3tb WD AV-GP hdd which cost another $105 through Amazon. It was a really easy upgrade and now I've got the ability to record almost 500 hours in HD.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Any idea if being an existing customer takes $100 off the price like it does if you buy lifetime on a regular roamio basic?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if the PLSR coupon works?


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

tivoroamio said:


> Compared to the CM DVR+ it is. Don't forget if you want wifi, you also have to buy their wireless adapter for another $40 since it isn't built in. If you get the 1tb model, it's going to cost $450 and doesn't really have all the niceties the TiVo has.
> 
> I had allotted $400 so when I got the $299 deal I sprung for a 3tb WD AV-GP hdd which cost another $105 through Amazon. It was a really easy upgrade and now I've got the ability to record almost 500 hours in HD.


This is what I did. How I came across the $299 Deal at the right time?!?! LUCKY I guess. I ordered it and then went right to Amazon and ordered the 3TB WD Green drive. I had the HDD a week or so before TIVO showed up. I opened my TIVO Box, Opened up my TIVO, and swapped the HDD before I even plugged the TIVO into power.

This give me the same amount of space I have right now in my PC which also has a 3TB WD Green drive that is only used for Media Center. I'm not quite ready yet to switch my house to TIVO. I need one more Tivo Mini and then I have a bunch of work to set everything up and Program the TIVO to record all the shows I want that Media Center is currently doing.

I have my Ear right up to my TIVO and I can't hear the HDD at all!!! That's pretty amazing how quite it is. Still at this new $399 price with Lifetime service is not bad. When you cut the cord to save money, having to fork out $15 a month for a program guide doesn't make a whole lot of sense. That's $180 per year for a program listing. $15 a month could be a HBO Now subscription for someone.

To get Cable cutters on board and use their hardware, a monthly subscription has to go!! Looks like TIVO has figured this out. Because there are other options like the Tablo Box. Where a far more reasonable $4.99 a month, $49.99 a year and $149.99 Lifetime subscription makes far more sense and is far more reasonable for what is almost the same thing!!! Tivo has been around far longer and is more refined I think. There was sure no way in hell I was going to pay $15 a month for a program guide I've been getting for FREE using Media Center for years.

A Roamio OTA w/Lifetime for $399 is reasonable. A 4 Tuner Tablo box is $299.99 and Lifetime on top of that is $149.99 which equals $449.98. Plus you need to buy a External HDD for the Tablo, though I did buy a 3TB HDD for mine, but that's another $100 or so. Then of course you need something to watch it with as it doesn't plug into any TV's. So you need a ROKU, or a Chromecast. But you can stream to a iOS device and Android without having to buy a TIVO Stream. Of course you also need a TIVO Mini for each TV you want to watch on. I just gone a new one, new RF version for $129 and not the normal $149. Doing all the Math, a $399 TIVO with Lifetime is still a good deal. Not as good as the $299 deal I and many others jumped on. That was a great deal, but it's still a good deal at $399.

Of course you can get it Cheaper, but then you have to pay a subscription and if you do that math, $15 a month is $180 a year. 2 years is $360, 3 years is $540. You see where I'm going with this. $15 a month subscription is CRAZY!!! I see why TIVO tries to sucker people to buy a TIVO for Cheap instead of LIFETIME service. Looks at how much they can get from you in such a short period of time. A cable cutter is generally smarter then this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you add lifetime to a OTA bought retail? If so how much is it? $350?


----------



## brianle8 (May 10, 2015)

> "I had allotted $400 so when I got the $299 deal I sprung for a 3tb WD AV-GP hdd which cost another $105 through Amazon. It was a really easy upgrade and now I've got the ability to record almost 500 hours in HD."


Ditto. In retrospect this seems like a no-brainer to me.

Even with the $299 deal (for which I too am feeling increasingly fortunate to have gotten in on) --- the total cost is easy to underestimate.

For me it was (somewhat rounded off figures):

$300 Tivo OTA with lifetime
$150 Tivo mini for second TV (also came with lifetime)
$105 3 TB hard drive upgrade

And I'm thinking I might be buying myself a $40 slide pro remote. Note because I desperately need the slide-out keyboard, but because I program the A/V receiver power on/off into my standard remote, it works fine for a while, then after 2 - 3 days it seems to forget it (?!?). I'm hoping the slide remote will remember how to power on my receiver. Seems like a small thing, but over time an annoying PITA when it doesn't work. Since it's an undocumented feature (A/V power on/off), I don't imagine I can complain to customer support.

Okay, sorry for the rambling side trip there. Bottom line is that the total cost was a little more than I expected, but I'm very happy with this system nevertheless.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Onkyo? If so this is the receiver not the remote. I have two Onkyos and both seem to miss the power command frequently, but sporadically. I find if you hold down the button just for a second, rather then a quick press, it seems to work better.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I already had an old 2 TB WD AV-GP laying around doing nothing so it all worked out economically. And the old Premier XL will now act as another Mini and extra storage.


----------



## brianle8 (May 10, 2015)

> "Onkyo? If so this is the receiver not the remote. I have two Onkyos and both seem to miss the power command frequently, but sporadically. I find if you hold down the button just for a second, rather then a quick press, it seems to work better."


Thanks Dan --- my receiver IS an Onkyo.

Thing is, however, I program the power on/off and it works consistently fine and easy for a few days, then it seems to just stop working. What you're describing sounds to me like something that would always be the case and I'm confident that the behavior is modal somehow. I just don't understand what causes it to stop working --- once programmed into the Tivo remote, it doesn't make sense to me that it would vary.

I will nevertheless (gratefully) try your idea of more of a "press and hold" rather than "press and immediately release" strategy.

And to others: apologies for the thread drift. If this keeps going I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have the exact same issue with a Slide Pro. So I'm not sure if that will fix your issue. I too noticed that it works better right after you program it and then degrades later. Not sure what that's about. I assume it's all digital, so it should either work or not. There shouldn't be any middle ground.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if the PLSR coupon works?





Dan203 said:


> Can you add lifetime to a OTA bought retail? If so how much is it? $350?


Any answers to these questions yet?


----------



## brianle8 (May 10, 2015)

> "I too noticed that it works better right after you program it and then degrades later. Not sure what that's about. I assume it's all digital, so it should either work or not. There shouldn't be any middle ground."


Rats! I very much appreciate that data point; somehow it's comforting that someone else is seeing the same thing. I'm wondering if I were to spend some time and find some alternate 4-digit code that would work with Onkyo and not cause the problem. It's a very un-intuitive bug, however, so who knows. FWIW, I'm using the first 4-digit code listed for Onkyo.

Again, since power on/off isn't an advertised feature, I guess it isn't a bug. 
But WHY isn't it something explicitly supported? If I have to keep a separate remote controller handy just to turn on/off the receiver --- substantial bogosity there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I find that if I notice it doesn't work the first time, and I press it again quickly, it will turn tne Onkyo on/off without getting the TV out of sync.


----------

